

Ask HN: What tools do you use to document your company's internal processes - johnzimmerman

I&#x27;m part of a growing startup that&#x27;s looking to move away from Atlassian products due to cost. We&#x27;d like to replace Confluence as our hub of information and I&#x27;m looking for recommendations. Does anyone mind sharing their software&#x2F;process for documenting internal processes? Thanks in advance.
======
mkobar
We started out with Confluence too, as our first CMS, but then graduated to
Alfresco (open source) and use the community (free) version. Found it much
easier to use and a much better SharePoint clone - than SharePoint.

